# Chinese New Year, Oranges and Red Envelopes



## MarketingManMalaysia (Nov 30, 2012)

I was wondering of some long standing expats can advise on the etiquette of Chinese New Year for western expats.

I was wondering in particular about 'gifts'. Is it expected to give work colleagues Chinese New Year gifts? Is it expected to give service staff (i.e. security guards at my condo building, cleaners etc) some kind of gift?

I have been told that the Chinese will give service people 'red envelopes' containing cash. Is that expected of westerners and how much cash is considered reasonable in each envelope.

Thanks in advance for the advice...


----------



## fredcheong (Jan 4, 2013)

There's no need to buy gifts usually we would buy a box of mandarin oranges and give it out in the office during CNY. Of course it is not compulsory.

Red packets or envelopes are given out by married or elderly people to children and anyone that are single and younger than you.
If you are not married you don't have to give out red packets.

The only exception is service staff as mentioned by you and like I said it is not compulsory but an act of goodwill.
For doing their job keeping your condo clean and safe usually people will give them 5 to 10 ringgit in the red packet. It is like a bonus for them and encouragement to do better.

Remember you only need to give them once and it is rude in Chinese custom to ask for more.


----------

